# Potentially a huge tip!



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

So I've picked up this pax numerous times as she lives close to me and travels allot in the mornings to airport. I asked her today about her Cadillac SUV in the drive and she said "oh it's got a busted brake line, do you want it?". My jaw about hit the steering wheel. I'll ask my husband when I get back in town. If he's alright with it you can have it. Gave me her card and said call her in a week! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Lol good luck with the gas, car insurance


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Lol good luck with the gas, car insurance


Lol, dummy,. Wouldn't be used for ride-sharing, that would be momma's ride! I already have my select ride


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

I swear, if some people found a pot of gold they would walk right past it because obviously somebody took a sh#t in it.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Loomis24 said:


> Lol, dummy,. Wouldn't be used for ride-sharing, that would be momma's ride! I already have my select ride


Why would someone just give away an SUV Caddy simply because it needs a new brake line? THINK


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The husband will come back with a price for you...

Since you guy's make $18 an hour you should have no problem giving me $30,000 for it...


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Why would someone just give away an SUV Caddy simply because it needs a new brake line? THINK


It's kind of like the lottery..... What's the harm in hoping for a win? Geez


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Loomis24 said:


> It's kind of like the lottery..... What's the harm in hoping for a win? Geez


What genius really believes its going to be 'free'


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'll let ya know how it turns out, Captain Negative!


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Loomis24 said:


> I'll let ya know how it turns out, Captain Negative!


best of luck sunshine


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It won't be free, but you would get a great deal. That in itself is your best tip ever. They might just want to get rid of it and have a hard time selling it because it's broken


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

No updates means it didn't happen. Bummer


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

MonkeyTOES said:


> No updates means it didn't happen. Bummer


Nope! Traded in on new car. At least she's a cash tipper now. Guess she felt bad


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

MonkeyTOES said:


> No updates means it didn't happen. Bummer


WOW, what a SHOCKER that it didn't happen


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

Lol! I know.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Loomis24 said:


> Nope! Traded in on new car. At least she's a cash tipper now. Guess she felt bad


I was honestly expecting them to come back to you with the blue book price (minus the fix) as an offer


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

That's what I was thinking too. Oh well.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Why would someone just give away an SUV Caddy simply because it needs a new brake line? THINK


$3000.00 to fix it.......LOL


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I have bought a few cars for junk price because people are too afraid of the repair bill. Just put a ad on facebook marketplace/Craigslist saying you buy junk cars and you will be surprised what you get. Best of all, you dont have to respond to every ad, you can be picky. Just watch out for your dealer law if you end up flipping them. 

When I bought my first car, I got a great deal on it. There was a gas leak the owners didnt want to fix. Turns out it was a recall and I got it fixed for free minus the tow.


----------

